# Tax Codes



## in the pub (4 Oct 2008)

Hey all,

I have just started a new job. My tax code is E 01. Is this an emergency tax code? ie. paying too much tax at the moment? 

Also, how should the PRSI be worked out? Payslip says PRSI class A1. What does that mean? 

Thanks


----------



## Graham_07 (4 Oct 2008)

If your tax code is showing as E then that usually means Emergency. Thre are several [broken link removed]depending on whether or not you provided your new employer with your PPS number on commencement. The emergency will continue until you provide the employer with either P45 from previous job or get your tax code updated properly from Revenue. Remember it is YOUR responsibility to sort your tax code not your employers. Their responsbility is to operate emergency up to the time they get a proper instruction from Revenue and you are the one to sort that. If you are overtaxed then that will be refunded either by the employer or if it continues at year end, by Revenue on issue of a P21. You need to get your last P45 in to the employer ASAP or if you don't have one, ring the local Revenue office for your area, contact details for all areas are on the Revenue site www.revenue.ie ,( you'll also find them on your last cert of tax credits)  give your PPS number tell them your last employer and have your new employer's Employer Reg'd No. ( they can give that to you ) and Revenue will set you up with the new employer properly.

Regarding PRSI, The classes depend on pay levels A1 means your pay level exceeds €500 per week.

Good luck with the new job.


----------

